# Ideal Weight



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Mkay so several of you have got me thinking about my baby Britney's weight. She's 9 years old, a petite little thing heighth wise, but needs to lose some weight!! Last time she was at the vet which was earlier this year, the scale said 5.8 lbs and last time I weighed her at home I believe it was about the same, maybe as low as 5.6. 

I'm wondering what a good weight for her would be? 
Also I noticed she has a lot of excess skin??? Especially around her neck, in pictures you all I'm sure think it's fat but it's just skin. So if I can get her weight down, that skin would shrink, correct?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

5.8 lbs. at the Vet would be very close to 6 lbs. (.8 being right at 13 oz.) With her being on such a small frame, I'd say 5 lbs., or a tad under would be an ideal weight for her. The skin will shrink with the weight loss. It's basically "skin rolls," which is fat.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for your response T, it's much appreciated. :coolwink::daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Thanks for your response T, it's much appreciated. :coolwink::daisy:


You're very welcome, Crystal! :daisy: 

Edited.  (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Mkay so several of you have got me thinking about my baby Britney's weight. She's 9 years old, a petite little thing heighth wise, but needs to lose some weight!! Last time she was at the vet which was earlier this year, the scale said 5.8 lbs and last time I weighed her at home I believe it was about the same, maybe as low as 5.6.
> 
> I'm wondering what a good weight for her would be?
> Also I noticed she has a lot of excess skin??? Especially around her neck, in pictures you all I'm sure think it's fat but it's just skin. So if I can get her weight down, that skin would shrink, correct?



I'm on the same boat with you... my MoJie...his neck is very thick with roll of skin ...he's on a diet right now.....good luck.....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's the first place I noticed it on Chance too. His neck was getting loose skin. It's also the first place I noticed it coming off. That, and the padding in his chest. 

1 lb. of weight loss on these guys is significant! Seriously! Chance went up just a lil over 1 lb. after his neuter, and if you look at him before, he was WAY to thin. Like a string bean with a head. With just over 1 lb. of gain he was starting to look like an Ooompa Looompa. :lol: And just taking off less than 1/2 lb. took away that "rolly" look from his neck. I will have to always keep an eye on it from here on out. Without the hormones, and his body structure, he can easily put it back on. Even just a few ounces is so noticeable on the lil short guys. We send our best wishes!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Thank you Moni! Good luck to you and baby boy as well :ngreet2:
I'm making Britney her official diet thread now..I'm so mad at myself.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

TLI said:


> That's the first place I noticed it on Chance too. His neck was getting loose skin. It's also the first place I noticed it coming off. That, and the padding in his chest.
> 
> 1 lb. of weight loss on these guys is significant! Seriously! Chance went up just a lil over 1 lb. after his neuter, and if you look at him before, he was WAY to thin. Like a string bean with a head. With just over 1 lb. of gain he was starting to look like an Ooompa Looompa. :lol: And just taking off less than 1/2 lb. took away that "rolly" look from his neck. I will have to always keep an eye on it from here on out. Without the hormones, and his body structure, he can easily put it back on. Even just a few ounces is so noticeable on the lil short guys. We send our best wishes!



NaNa and MoJie gained weight pretty fast right after spayed/neutered also......I also noticed my brothers dog even though they are 3 already they all gained weight after neutered......somehow I do like when they are a little fat but I know it's best for them to lose the weight...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> NaNa and MoJie gained weight pretty fast right after spayed/neutered also......I also noticed my brothers dog even though they are 3 already they all gained weight after neutered......somehow I do like when they are a little fat but I know it's best for them to lose the weight...


Yep, within 6 weeks after Chance's neuter, diet still the same, he gained over 1 lb. It was crazy! He morphed. :lol: Before his neuter, and he was 19 months old when he had it done, I couldn't keep weight on the little guy. He really looked bad. His head was clearly too big for his body. Now I have to cut his food back to almost nothing to keep him at his ideal weight. It happens with women that have hysterectomies too. It removes hormones that tell the body what to do. Slower metabolism.

I think they are cute chubby too. But like you said, it isn't good for them. Obesity can cause numerous health problems. :/


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My biggest concern is always the weight on their knees. I agree maybe go for 5 lbs first, then re-evaluate?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yep, within 6 weeks after Chance's neuter, diet still the same, he gained over 1 lb. It was crazy! He morphed. :lol: Before his neuter, and he was 19 months old when he had it done, I couldn't keep weight on the little guy. He really looked bad. His head was clearly too big for his body. Now I have to cut his food back to almost nothing to keep him at his ideal weight. It happens with women that have hysterectomies too. It removes hormones that tell the body what to do. Slower metabolism.
> 
> I think they are cute chubby too. But like you said, it isn't good for them. Obesity can cause numerous health problems. :/


Same w/ Trigger. Close to 2 lbs post surgery, and since he's 2x the size of Chance...how funny. We got about 1/2 lb off, still working on the other 1/2 lb.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(some was normal weight gain//growth for Trigger)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy gained 1/2 pound after her spay took her up to 5lb 6 months later she's 4 1/2lb not done anything different so who knows!

Crystal you know my response go by her body condition! Also with regards to skin it depends on how long they've been over weight for it's like humans if you've been over weight all your life your skin loses it's elasticity and doesn't ping all the way back! I think britneys should just slow and steady and exercise her daily that will help burn more calories and get the weight off

Also coconut oil helps with weight loss in animals


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Yep, neutering/spaying alters their metabolism so you have to cut back on food even if they are still just as active.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Same w/ Trigger. Close to 2 lbs post surgery, and since he's 2x the size of Chance...how funny. We got about 1/2 lb off, still working on the other 1/2 lb.


Yeah, it's crazy how they can just morph in such a short time after a spay or neuter. We were so used to seeing Chance like a dried up prune, that it was crazy! I have to watch Chance's weight continually. If I don't, he'll just start going back up. :/ And it shows significantly on the wee ones. 



cprcheetah said:


> Yep, neutering/spaying alters their metabolism so you have to cut back on food even if they are still just as active.


Yep, definitely!


----------

